# Boss - Western - Fisher???



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Guys - business is going the way to where I will be needing a personal spreader on my personal truck. Been looking most of the weekend and have, through numerous reasons, have been looking at these 3. Got bits and pieces on each, but want to throw it out there to compare all on one thread. 

Heard numerous good things about all three above. (Boss VBX 8000, Tornado, and Polycaster). Thoughts?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good about the VBX. Our guys use them at work, and they spread the salt regardless of how wet it is. My Saltdogg will not at all. I was at the car wash power washing it out at least three times last year while I watched the guys with the VBX's spread it no problem. Same salt too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't really have 1st experience with any of those except for the boss units. I've installed a few lately and seem to be good units and the control box is top notch.

You couldnt get me to salt with my personal truck


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Even though I have the spreader in my truck I don't do much salting Pat. Because my POS spreader that is one year old never seems to work!!! Put the spinner back on today to get ready, just in case. And now I get a trouble code for the vibrator, saying there's no connection. I know what it is, the wiring harness needs to be replaced because I already replaced one of the other connectors a few weeks ago. I should be able to mess with it and get it to work tonight, but damn!!!! A one year old spreader and having to replace the wiring harness already due to corrosion. F me!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Harleyjeff;2082623 said:


> Even though I have the spreader in my truck I don't do much salting Pat. Because my POS spreader that is one year old never seems to work!!! Put the spinner back on today to get ready, just in case. And now I get a trouble code for the vibrator, saying there's no connection. I know what it is, the wiring harness needs to be replaced because I already replaced one of the other connectors a few weeks ago. I should be able to mess with it and get it to work tonight, but damn!!!! A one year old spreader and having to replace the wiring harness already due to corrosion. F me!


Saltdoggy, right?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MajorDave;2082565 said:


> Guys - business is going the way to where I will be needing a personal spreader on my personal truck. Been looking most of the weekend and have, through numerous reasons, have been looking at these 3. Got bits and pieces on each, but want to throw it out there to compare all on one thread.
> 
> Heard numerous good things about all three above. (Boss VBX 8000, Tornado, and Polycaster). Thoughts?


I've got the VBX 8000,
It's a good unit, good controller setup as well. 
Haven't dealt with those other companies but Boss is pretty good to deal with.

I've had one issue with salt freezing in the unit, and it was that cheap salt from Egypt.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2082639 said:


> Saltdoggy, right?


Yes Sir. In Spring it will be on CL, and I'll either get a Tornado or a VBX.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just installed a polycaster on my personal truck.No snow yet but ran it dry to check it out and looks like a solid unit.One nice thing I noticed is that when you turn it on it doesn't run wide open for 5 seconds like my Swenson utg and some others.The control has a nice range in adjustment between the separate spinner/hopper chain and adjustable door.I only paid 4k shipped so it wasn't worth saving a few hundred for a saltdogg.(neg sd reviews didn't help)Plus the cover is a nice feature. Inside shop running empty this thing sounds like it's over 100 decibals lol must be the poly acting like a megaphone. I think its the same as a tornado,might be wrong though?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I've only had experience with the Boss. Had a full load of salt sit in one for 6 days after truck got rear ended. Drove truck home when repaired and it spread it out like it was nothing. I'm sure it was wet, and compacted as well, but I had zero issue. And like Pat said, the controller is fantastic and the dual vibrators will rattle your teeth.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

VBX 8000. 

Just say no to DD stuff.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sawboy;2082732 said:


> I've only had experience with the Boss. Had a full load of salt sit in one for 6 days after truck got rear ended. Drove truck home when repaired and it spread it out like it was nothing. I'm sure it was wet, and compacted as well, but I had zero issue. And like Pat said, the controller is fantastic and the dual vibrators will rattle your teeth.


Is it auger or chain? I'm not sure what model Tovar buys, but whether it's auger or chain they always seem to spread.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't gotten to use my vbx8000 yet, but it seems like a great unit with a lot of nice features standard. 
Polycaster and tornado are the exact same just a different color. 
I looked hard at the polycasters, and they are built an hour and a half from me, but I thought the boss was a better spreader. 
I don't like how tall the poly casters are personally. 
The vbx you can take the spinner off with one person it probably weighs 50 or 60 pounds I would guess which makes it easy to tow and access the chain etc. 
Also has a dump feature to empty without even taking the spinner off. 
Work lights are standard, and the controller is awesome. 
The installation was not too bad either.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Harleyjeff;2082776 said:


> Is it auger or chain? I'm not sure what model Tovar buys, but whether it's auger or chain they always seem to spread.


The ones they gave me are auger. The one I purchased is also auger. The fourth one I have is an older stainless (manufacturer unknown) that is chain and conveyer. This last one will also be for sale in spring. It's gas powered, and I'd rather have the electric. I'll replace with a Boss as well.


----------



## stealthplowing (Dec 21, 2015)

I have a boss vbx8000. I love it!!! The controller is great, I like how you can dim the controller it self along with the rear work lights. mine is a pintle chain and i run straight salt and also a salt sand mix (about 5% salt mix) and it works great. I did have to put the restrictor plate in to slow the flow of the straight salt down tho. I run a smaller than pea size salt that i been happy with. spreader works good with it. But i have noticed since i put the restrictor plate in "for my salt" i almost run the chain on setting 10 to get the same feed rate i had on setting 5 without the restrictor plate when I'm running salt/sand mix. Been happy with mine tho well worth the money. Has nice features like the deflector in the back to open up and spread it wider or to cover one side more or less. Also i have noticed vs other models i don't have a bunch of salt all over the back of my truck like some others do. It spreads it on the lot and not all over the back of my truck like some. hope this helps!!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent info fellas. Appreciate it.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought a vbx last year and didn't really use it. This year in Utah I've been using the crap out of it. My brother has a snow ex 8000 high output and the auger is way smaller than mine. Most people have to take the guard off to so it will empty the salter fast. I know snow ex wasn't on your list but most people think that snow ex are the top of the line and I personally think the vbx is now. I love my vbx and I have had no problem. Throws salt really good and I haven't had anything freezing up. Throws wet salt as well and clumps of salt don't jam it. Also like everyone else said the control is awesome. I love how small it is so it doesn't take up so much room.


----------

